# My Husband John



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My Husband John passed away today after being in the Hospital since last Friday evening. It was very sudden since we had expected him to come home some time this week. Fortunately, he did not suffer for which we are glad.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh no! That is so sad! I am sorry for you loss.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my, I am so sorry. I don't know what to say, except please accept my deepest condolences, I hope your heart heals soon. I know that you are sad, but it is very important that you look after your health, stress and grief can wear on the body.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad you are able to find some comfort that he did not suffer.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry. I just don't have any words...so I am just going to send you love.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my lord, I am so sorry to hear this. I'm glad there was no pain, but such a sad sad thing to happened when you expected him home soon....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so very sorry .Please know that you and your family are in my prayers. I know that words can't help you in your grief right now, but I'll be thinking of you as I lift you up in prayer.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I am so very very sorry. Please know that I am thinking of you and send prayers of peace :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers. Praying for peace and comfort in the memories of a life well lived.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Hold on to your fluff to help console you. They are missing him too and will feel your grief.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My condolences-- goodness, I can't imagine what a shock that was to you. I'm glad John didn't suffer, but it's still so difficult to those left behind.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a difficult thing to actually have to write . . . I am sure you are still in shock. I wish our condolences could ease your grief, but that would be overly optimistic. There are no words that can heal the heart at such a time as this----maybe it is best simply to say that you will be in my heart & prayers. May the God of all comfort surround you w/His everlasting love.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry on your loss of your dear husband John, I'm sure your just numb right now, this is going to take time for you to deal with all this, sometimes our minds can't take it all in at once. I do hope you have loved ones around you, you definitely don't need to be alone right now. My heart is breaking for you, I will be praying for you, if you need to talk please pm me, I want you to know I will be here for you.
Make sure to take good care of yourself, get lots of rest and make sure you eat. I'm worried about you
May God give you strength and peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My heart and prayers are with you!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So very sorry to hear this terrible news. Sending my prayers and heartfelt sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your husband.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. You have my prayers.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this very difficult time.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Will pray for your husband and you. Hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so shocked and saddened to read this. Please accept my condolences. It's so hard to lose a loved one especially when it's unexpected. Sending you hugs and love. We're here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm really, really sorry--my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.. I don't know what to say except that we're all here for you and holding you in our hearts and prayers..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I just can't imagine your heartache especially since you were expecting him to come home soon. My heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thinking of you today. :grouphug:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss...you and your family are in my prayers and thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

On behalf of my Daughter Jodi and myself, I want to tell you all how much we appreciated all of your thoughts, prayers, and condolences at this sad and difficult time. This certainly has been a very stressful and sad time as we are still in shock of John's passing. We had no idea when we brought him to the Hospital over a week ago that he would not be coming home with us. The Lord had a better place for him and we are so very thankful that he did not suffer too long. 

Hugs to all of you, Snuggles Mom (Linda) and Jodi


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Dearest Linda and Jodi, so very sorry for your tremendous loss. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Terrible painful experience for the one left behind (you).:sorry:







.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynda, please know that we will continue to hold you close in our hearts & prayers. Please care for yourself in these early days of grief. It sounds to me like you are a woman of faith, and while that does not spare us the deep pain of loss, it gives us an anchor to which we can cling. Please check in when you can & let us know how you & Jodi are managing. Warm hugs to you this morning!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Hugs to both you and your daughter during this difficult time. He's in the arms of God now and know that he is still with you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just thinking of you, Jodi and Snuggles tonight and sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Linda I keep thinking about you and Jodi, I really can't even imagine what you both are going through, it's hard enough when you know your dear loved ones are ill, but to lose your precious John the way you did makes it even harder to understand. My heart is with you, may God give you his strength as you go through this. I'm so glad you have one another, I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what it must be like for you, and shudder to even try. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Linda, I am just reading this very sad news about your beloved husband, John. I am so sorry for your loss.

Although I am not in your shoes to feel the grief as you are feeling it ... I do know the shock of learning that a loved one has unexpectedly died in the hospital ... instead of returning home from the hospital as the doctors thought would happen. This happened last year to a friend's husband. I still cannot believe Ed is gone. So, I can only imagine how hard this has been for you.

I pray that as the days pass ... you will find peace and comfort ... and, be blessed with many happy memories to replace the sad moments you are feeling now.

Sending you love and hugs, Linda.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so terribly sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Linda, your on my heart and in my prayers, I hope your taking care of yourself. I'm here if you need to talk:wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I just joined yesterday so do not really know you, but I do know your grief journey. Prayers for you as you and your family go through this very difficult time.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So very sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
With deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. My prayers are with you at this unimaginably difficult time.


----------

